# New Look 695 Aerolight



## Tumppi (Sep 26, 2005)

New Look 695 Aerolight launched:
LOOK unveil 695 AeroLight | Road Cycling UK

Look 695 Aerolight Launched By Helicopter In Corsica - BikeRadar

Well, no disc brakes...yet. Based on earlier limited model 695 aero.


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

Velonews as well: Look launches 695 Aerolight with integrated brake system

What do you guys think?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I think I'd like to see lugged round tube construction again...

Please bring back the 595 as a retro model or something.


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

robdamanii said:


> I think I'd like to see lugged round tube construction again...
> 
> Please bring back the 595 as a retro model or something.


Amen. Still happily riding my 565, prefer the ride to the more recent, non-lugged post-595 models.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

The integrated things Look is doing on their bikes are very cool. 

However, I also think it could be Look's downfall.

While I'm sure Look stuff is very good, they are limiting choice and options for customers especially when it comes to parts that affect fit. 

I would rather see Look replace the aging 586 with something epic like the 585 or 595. 
I doubt we'll ever see lugs again from Look unless it's an anniversary or limited edition, but Look should never forget that those "simple" frame-sets helped make Look the revered name that it is.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Integrated brakes seem to be the new trend.

Do the brakes use regular brake pades like DuraAce or Campagnolo? It would be ridiculous to need a set of pads and have to order them. Look stuff is not well distributed in Canada.


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

justin. said:


> Velonews as well: Look launches 695 Aerolight with integrated brake system
> 
> What do you guys think?


Hey Justin. Am I correct that the new aero C-stem will go lower than the -9 degrees of the current C-stem? Can't quite get the bars on my 695 as low as my 481SL.

Thanks
Joe


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

No bike Look makes will ever compare to the 585/595 (standard or ultra). I hope my 595 Ultra never dies because there is nothing Look offers currently I would want. Bring back the 585/595 with newer carbon fiber and tube design and watch a slam dunk success again. 585/595 fo' life.


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

What is limited? You can use the stem they provide, or you can use one of your choice. You can use the crank and pedals they provide or you can use others if you want. In what way are they limiting choice? I choose to use the C-stem, but I have replaced the Zed crank w a power meter.


----------



## madonna (Dec 6, 2005)

I like the LOOK 695. But somehow I believe there is some design issue with the ZED crank. Basically they have done a good job/design to create a one piece crank however they might have neglected the design of the interface of the spider crank with the chainring.

1. Using alloy chainring bolt is not a wise choice as most of them break and replacement is way too costly. Therefore is no way you can tighten the chainring to the max.

2. The chainrings are mated to the spider crank only on the x5 chainring bolts which I feel has minimum support and causes chainring to flex and generate creaking sound. When the ZED crank is in high load, the force is transferred to the inner/back side of the chainring bolt which is holding the chainring only by the circumference of the chainring bolts. 

Unlike shimano or campy the chainrings are supported at the back by a L shape structure of the spider crank which I beieve provide a stiffer chainring interface.

2. You need special tools to replace the ball bearing from the ZED crank , which mean you are at the mercy of your bike workshop to chop your $$$$. Small parts of the ZED crank are not cheap too and not easily available.

These are the issues I am facing with my LOOK 695 and I am planning to use my Dura ace crank instead of the ZED 2 crank. Will never have a 2nd [email protected]@K again.


----------



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

I think you also forget to mention that the chain line is not as accurate and correct as a Dura ace or campy crankset.
and also, a real bother, is the fact that the foot tend to rub to the crank arm and since it is often colored, it look old before a couple of weeks of use... Look could have simply concaved the arm a bit and it would have been perfect in that sense.
All in all, a full groupo works always better than mixing parts.....


----------



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

I have both 595 and 695.
695 is just so much more modern: more comfort, more technology, unbelievable front (HS and fork). It just descent like a dream, althought the 595 wasn't bad either, but 695 is close to perfect bike handling.
695 is an invitation to push yourself in every terrain.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Thank you for posting this comparison. 

From what I've read, the 695 is comfortable for a race bike, but not overall comfortable. I know it's a race bike, but is it more so than the 595? 
Not arguing, just curious. 

My only time on a 595 was a short test ride. I felt I was floating over the road. I've never forgotten it.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

maximum7 said:


> Thank you for posting this comparison.
> 
> From what I've read, the 695 is comfortable for a race bike, but not overall comfortable. I know it's a race bike, but is it more so than the 595?
> Not arguing, just curious.
> ...



No, the 695 is not close to the comfort as the 595 from the several times I have ridden he 695. There are very few bikes that compare favorably to the 595 in terms of stiffness and ride comfort. Most of those frames are custom made/smaller brands like Parlee/Crumpton....etc. I have yet to find a road bike from a big manufacturer that is like the 595. It really is like floating over the road like you mentioned. Just sublime. Look at a winner with that frame. 695 isn't a bad frame, just wouldn't catch me trading my 595 in for one.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

tranzformer said:


> No, the 695 is not close to the comfort as the 595 from the several times I have ridden he 695. There are very few bikes that compare favorably to the 595 in terms of stiffness and ride comfort. Most of those frames are custom made/smaller brands like Parlee/Crumpton....etc. I have yet to find a road bike from a big manufacturer that is like the 595. It really is like floating over the road like you mentioned. Just sublime. Look at a winner with that frame. 695 isn't a bad frame, just wouldn't catch me trading my 595 in for one.


Pretty much true. The 585 was a little less stiff than the 595, but the ride is utterly sublime.


----------



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

I just ordered mine yesterday...
no info about delivery just yet, but should be before 2014.
set up:
mondrian/Di2 11 speed/tubular CycleOps power wheelset (power hub with Enve 45 mm rim). Bike should weight around 6.5 kg. seen the frameset, looks fantastic!


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

Looks integrated brakes are years too late,theyre like 8 track tapes & everyone else has dvd's,disc is gonna takeover soon ,there gonna be the norm.


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

vette said:


> Looks integrated brakes are years too late,theyre like 8 track tapes & everyone else has dvd's,disc is gonna takeover soon ,there gonna be the norm.


Everyone knows DVD is dead. Bluray baby, bluray.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

vette said:


> Looks integrated brakes are years too late,theyre like 8 track tapes & everyone else has dvd's,disc is gonna takeover soon ,there gonna be the norm.


Not really. Everyone said that 2 years ago when Volagi brought out their disc offering.

Not many road going discs these days.

They're a useless curiosity. Nothing more.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

robdamanii said:


> Not really. Everyone said that 2 years ago when Volagi brought out their disc offering.
> 
> Not many road going discs these days.
> 
> They're a useless curiosity. Nothing more.



Agreed. Increased weight and complexity for not really much else gained. Benefit in CX and MTB? Of course. But don't see the benefit for road.


----------

